# Bill and Ted Face the Music (2020)



## Vince W (May 9, 2018)

It looks like the much rumored third Bill and Ted film is going to happen. Party on, dudes.

BILL AND TED 3 Is Officially Happening With Keanu Reeves And Alex Winter Reprising Their Roles


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 9, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 9, 2018)

Most Excellent!


----------



## night_wrtr (May 9, 2018)

WOAH. Strange things are afoot at the Circle K.


----------



## Rodders (May 9, 2018)

This is great news. I loved Bill and Ted.


----------



## AlexH (May 11, 2018)

I didn't take much notice of these films when I was a child and haven't seen them since. Maybe I should rectify that!

Not by going back in time to watch them as a child, if you were wondering.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 11, 2018)

AlexH said:


> I didn't take much notice of these films when I was a child and haven't seen them since. Maybe I should rectify that!
> 
> Not by going back in time to watch them as a child, if you were wondering.



It’s not necessary. They’re great at any age.


----------



## logan_run (May 12, 2018)

I remember seeing the first film in theaters.


----------



## Droflet (May 12, 2018)

The old ones were quite funny. I didn't expect to like them but they were just dumb enough to have me chuckling. Fingers crossed for the new one.


----------



## Foxbat (May 12, 2018)

Maybe this one should be  called - Bill And Ted's Bodacious Pension Plan.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2018)

In terms of entertainment, these films are lovable and fun . I could definite watch a third film.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 3, 2018)

*Air guitar*


----------



## Vince W (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dave (Mar 21, 2019)

This film is back on. In summer 2020 the world is going to get more excellent.


----------



## Boaz (Mar 21, 2019)

I've been to San Dimas High School... I don't think the movie was filmed there.


----------



## picklematrix (Mar 21, 2019)

Hopefully this is another Blade runner 2049: a sequel that lives up to the original


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 21, 2019)

69 dude! *Air Guitar*


----------



## Vince W (Mar 21, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Vince W (Jul 21, 2019)

Casting news.

Bill & Ted Face The Music casts Bill and Ted’s wives

Bill & Ted Face The Music add some more names to the cast


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 24, 2019)

This film will either be Most Excellent; or Terribly Bogus.

I can't wait to see it, either way.


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2019)

AlexH said:


> I didn't take much notice of these films when I was a child and haven't seen them since. Maybe I should rectify that!
> 
> Not by going back in time to watch them as a child, if you were wondering.



I need to re-watch these too, but also not involving time travel. This new film is still in the casting stage. I fully expect that as we get nearer to the release date, given the age and availability of the originals, the TV schedule will be filled with Bill and Ted. I didn't see them immediately either, but I was aware of their growing cult status, and they do have a certain charm. I don't think this sequel can ever recreate that, as it was partly a thing of its time, but it is totally  bodacious to attempt to do so.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 24, 2019)

I saw both films in the cinema. I watched Excellent Adventure recently and it hasn't aged too badly. I hope they can capture the magic of the first one.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 17, 2019)

First images dudes.
First ‘Bill & Ted Face the Music’ Images Are Most Excellent


----------



## Peter A (Dec 23, 2019)

It has been years since I seen the first two. Gonna feel strange without Rufus, the mentor.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 9, 2020)

Trailer drop!


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2020)

How did they finish that when everything else is on hold?

@Vince W Do you know, has that trailer just been released? Or, is from before the lockdown? 

I'm thinking it was from before and that the "Summer 2020" date has been put back now. Even if they did manage to complete the post-production then there are no films coming out at the moment because the cinemas are all closed (and likely to be so for a while yet.) The Bond movie that is finished, and was due for an Easter release, is now coming out for Christmas instead. Some kids films have gone straight to cable TV without a cinematic release.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 9, 2020)

Dave said:


> How did they finish that when everything else is on hold?
> 
> @Vince W Do you know, has that trailer just been released? Or, is from before the lockdown?
> 
> I'm thinking it was from before and that the "Summer 2020" date has been put back now. Even if they did manage to complete the post-production then there are no films coming out at the moment because the cinemas are all closed (and likely to be so for a while yet.) The Bond movie that is finished, and was due for an Easter release, is now coming out for Christmas instead. Some kids films have gone straight to cable TV without a cinematic release.


I believe this has just been released. Given the way things are maybe they will only release it in the U.S. for now. Or maybe they're planning to go straight to streaming.

It was pointed out to me that the date today in America is June 9th. 69, dude.


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I believe this has just been released. Given the way things are maybe they will only release it in the U.S. for now. Or maybe they're planning to go straight to streaming.


Well, I hope it is streaming so we can see it. I don't expect they will make much money from it, but we desperately need something new to watch.


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 9, 2020)

Vince W said:


> It was pointed out to me that the date today in America is June 9th. 69, dude.



The film's Wikipedia page ("last edited on 9 June 2020") states that the release date is August 21st 2020 (and that 8, 21, 20 and 20 "coincidentally" add up to 69).


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 11, 2020)

Loved the originals, and from what II remember they were (perhaps unfairly) compared to Waynes world. Whilst WW was great, I don't feel it's aged as well as B&T, Yes it's silly, but silly is fun. I'm pretty confident that this will be on of those rare occasions were the passage of time hasn't been for the worse.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 11, 2020)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure was a few years before Wayne's World so I don't see how they could be compared. I expect this new film to be just as much goofy fun as the first two.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2020)

This finally got released on 16 Sep 2020 in the UK and it is still in cinemas now. Has anyone seen it? Anyone care to do a review?


----------



## Droflet (Nov 4, 2020)

Just my personal opinion, but I lasted about 30 minutes before I tapped out. I was told that it was just like the previous two but I found a pale imitation instead. The wit was missing, and a couple of middle aged men trying to capture the original magic was awkward, at best. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 4, 2020)

I saw it and while I don't share @Droflet's disdain, it was a bit fun but not nearly the same as the first two. Given the time that has passed and the way the world is now I thought they did a very good job making it relevant and somewhat entertaining. Will I watch it again, probably not, but as long as you don't go in expecting the lightening of the first film it has its moments.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2020)

The review I read quite liked the two daughters, and did find them funny, but it is the third in a series. Very few sequels are as good as the original and it is usually a progressive decline with each further instalment, so no great surprise in that really.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 6, 2020)

I still want to see it, but I doubt I'll see it at the cinema.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 6, 2020)

The daughters were very good


Rodders said:


> I still want to see it, but I doubt I'll see it at the cinema.


No need to go that far, not if you have decent sized telly.


----------

